# Bare Hook Situations



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

There are two occaissions where I question the legality of fishing methods.

1. A bare hook with a bead attached (pegged), 1-2 inches above. This is a very popular method in Alaska and gaining popularity in many areas. I read the law as the " hook must be attached to a lure or baited" Making this method illegal.

2. Tube fly hooks. Upon hooking a fish, the hook disengages from fly, and the fly may ride up the leader. This seems similar to a Texas Rigged worm, where the worm may slide up the hook, or fall off the line while fighting a fish.

Does anybody know the official stance on these somewhat confusing issues?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

I see no reason at all why a tube fly would be illegal. Just because the hook isn't rigidly attatched to the bait? How about J-plugs, the plug can slide up the line when fighting a fish. Or trolling flies fished behind a flasher or dodger, they can slide up the line. Or even when fishing bait, the hook is baited when the fish bites, but you might not have a minnow or worm when you catch the fish.

The pegged bead, not sure. I would say most of it is in how it is fished. If a guy is setting the hook all the time, or intentionally trying to "line" fish, I would think not legal. But I really don't know how a bead above a hook would be much different from a yarn ball.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

the only difference between a bead and and any other bait is size


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

speaking of pegged beads or flies - do a search on the Moffitt fly fishing system...
I'm wondering about the legality of that...


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

kype138 said:


> speaking of pegged beads or flies - do a search on the Moffitt fly fishing system...
> I'm wondering about the legality of that...


I've looked at that system and it sure looks like a snagging rig.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

both methods are legal in michigan.........if you are fishing waters where beads or attractors are legal.....some rivers(walleye spawning grounds) for the most part have bans on this......as far as lining fish ive watched guys float fishing "hook" fish all day..............so the snagging/lining/not really fishing mess continues as it allways will


----------

